# Pope Francis calls for a ban of all weapons



## Haeralis (May 17, 2018)

https://twitter.com/pontifex/status/990553785415200773?lang=en





This is a funny video which a Lutheran Satire site made to parody this statement!

Aside from the statist implications of this quote, the thing which I find to be most revealing is that he is ultimately denying that the source of peace in this world is the Lord Jesus Christ.

_Peace I leave with you; my peace I give to you. Not as the world gives do I give to you. Let not your hearts be troubled, neither let them be afraid _(John 14:27).

Regardless of what political policies we have, there is no peace in this world without Jesus. Francis, though, thinks that if we ban weapons we will have true peace! Forget all that biblical stuff about a sinful human nature, we can just ban weapons and expect people to behave nicely to each other again.

Humorously, I am wondering how exactly Pope Francis would enforce this proposed ban. Would unarmed police officers go around each neighborhood and ask people nicely to give them their weapons?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Hart (May 17, 2018)

Absurdity.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 17, 2018)

Maybe the good pontiff should edict himself a heretic and fool....


----------



## jw (May 17, 2018)

There is nothing revelatory about his statement.

_Anti_ means _in place of_, so of course by implication, application, and explicit declaration he would deny Christ being the source of all peace., seeing as how he vies to be in competition with Christ and all. Of course, the Lord God of Truth brooks no competitors, and these feigned "christs" will eternally be separated from His comfortable presence for all eternity, because they know not God, and the obey not the gospel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cymro (May 17, 2018)

Should have banned them at the inquisition, if he is the infallible successor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Berean (May 17, 2018)

Maybe Jorge Bergoglio should start under his own roof.



> If you have ever visited the Vatican, you have seen the stoic guards that look like they missed the bus to the local Renaissance Festival. The truth is they are a high-end military force *made up of top ex-Swiss soldiers*. And don’t let those spears fool you, they can shred you to pieces with them. If that doesn’t work, *they have one of the finest firearms collections on the planet to finish the job*.



https://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-pope-has-a-small-but-deadly-army-of-elite-warriors-1733268646

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (May 17, 2018)

Francis is always the most naive man in the room....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (May 17, 2018)

Haeralis said:


> https://twitter.com/pontifex/status/990553785415200773?lang=en
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if North Korea and isis would agree to doing this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cedarbay (May 17, 2018)

Loved the Lutheran Satire, Koty. I watched a few other videos of theirs and enjoyed a good laugh.


----------



## ReformedChristian (May 19, 2018)

Pope Francis it seems has not read the Scriptures, there are various passages that speak on defense as a preservation of life:

Exodus 22:2 If a thief be found breaking up, and be smitten that he die, there shall no blood be shed for him.

John 15:13 Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.

1st Timothy 5:8 But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel.

Also even if one did ban all weapons, people would just find other methods to harm each other. True peace comes from the Gospel Ephesians 6:15; Romans 10:15 something the Pope fails to understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (May 19, 2018)

ReformedChristian said:


> Also even if one did ban all weapons, people would just find other methods to harm each other.



No. Just ban that as well. Problem(s) solved!


----------



## Gforce9 (May 19, 2018)

Cedarbay said:


> Loved the Lutheran Satire, Koty. I watched a few other videos of theirs and enjoyed a good laugh.



Those guys (L.S.) are hilarious. The video on the Trinity makes a guest appearance here from time to time........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 19, 2018)

Who will enforce the weapons ban and how will they enforce it without weapons?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mason (May 19, 2018)

In case any have forgotten the blasphemies of the Son of Perdition...

"This thought has been, and is, a source of deep concern to Us; for it is impossible to think of such a large portion of mankind deviating, as it were, from the right path, as they move away from Us, and not experience a sentiment of innermost grief. But since We hold upon this earth the place of God Almighty..."​
_The Reunion of Christendom _Pope Leo XIII (Rome, 1894).


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 19, 2018)

Protestants: Not caring what the pope thinks since 1517.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kodos (May 20, 2018)

Guess Cain didn't get the memo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chuckd (May 22, 2018)

I'm thinking he's shining a light on the absurdity of gun control. Hopefully. Because a rock, or even my hands, can be used as a weapon. Ban all rocks?


----------



## Dachaser (May 22, 2018)

chuckd said:


> I'm thinking he's shining a light on the absurdity of gun control. Hopefully. Because a rock, or even my hands, can be used as a weapon. Ban all rocks?


London has some of the strictest gun control laws, and yet there is this year a big increase in knives being used to harm people, as well as chemicals and explosives. Chicago has perhaps tightest restrictions in USA, and yet gun deaths have escalated to the point where it, and not Detroit, is now the murder capital of the world.


----------



## chuckd (May 22, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> London has some of the strictest gun control laws, and yet there is this year a big increase in knives being used to harm people, as well as chemicals and explosives. Chicago has perhaps tightest restrictions in USA, and yet gun deaths have escalated to the point where it, and not Detroit, is now the murder capital of the world.


Yes, I'm thinking the pope was making a joke. "Ban all weapons" is certainly a hyperbole. It shows the ridiculousness of gun control laws.


----------

